# A good use for your old dish



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It should be posted in DTV forum.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

No rain fade that way I bet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Geee....that looks familiar...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179940


----------

